# Moving my horse across state



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

Please let me know if this is in the wrong area.
I am thinking of moving from Portland, OR to Grace, ID and it's all just thinking right now. But I have no idea how I would get my mare from point A to point B. I have a truck but it's not powerful enough for a trailer, plus I don't have a trailer, I haven't needed one in my three and a half years so far. Again this is basically all hypothetical at the moment but anyone have ideas on How to do this without ending up broke in the process? It's a 717 mile trip.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hire a shipper or pay a friend. Either way your going to end up paying good money. I moved my mare 350 miles with a friend of mine. He only charged me $500, but I've made A LOT of referrals to him. 

I'd plan to spend $1500 to ship her. Welcome to horses... They make you go broke! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

Okaay, thank you for the reply!!


----------

